# hardware info in darwin



## nr7 (Dec 26, 2002)

A question to someone who knows a bit more UNIX than my self:
Is there a way to display hardware information like processor-speed etc. in Darwin/UNIX ?

The reason Im asking is that before I updated to jaguar, the "about this computer"(in the apple menu) told me that i had a 600 MHz processor. This is what it should be, but after my jag update it says 500 MHz. Strange!


----------



## slur (Dec 28, 2002)

Try this command in the Terminal:

*sysctl -a*

Look for the entry named "hw.cpufrequency" or just type:

*sysctl -a | grep cpufrequency*


----------

